# problemas con bobinas electrovalvulas



## cartucho01x (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Lo primero, no estoy seguro de si este mensaje es apropiado en este apartado, creo que si, pero si hubiera otro mas adecuado, que el administrador me disculpe y lo mueba de sitio.

Monte una caja de control de todos los aparatos electricos de mi acuario.

Lo monte de aquella manera que alguien que no se dedica a la electronica-electricidad puede hacer... improvisando un poco, algun corto y tal y tal.

Bueno, esta caja toma corriente comun para todos los aparatos de un enchufe de casa pues el consumo y necesidades son muy basicas.

En ella coloco lo siguiente

Iluminacion 220w
Filtracion 50w
Calefaccion 500w
Electrovalvulas 9w

*Todo iva de perlas hasta que dicidi montar unas electrovlavulas para la entrada de auga del acuario. Estas pueden ser activadas por temporizador programable (digital) o manualmente indistintamente.

Resulta que cuando termina el programa y cierra la electrovalvula los programadores digitales, algunos, no todos, se me vienen  abajo, se iluminan todos los segmentos del LCD y se ponen en "0:00" perdiendo los datos de programacion y la hora. Ah en modo manual a traves del interruptor tambien*

Sin tener ni idea del tema,solo de oidas, creo que puediera ser devido al pico de tension que devuelve la bobina  de la electrovalvula, y que esta provoque el disparo de los programadores digitales.

Ahora es cuando no se como corregir esto (si es que esta es la causa), he buscado por internet pero me pierdo y necesito consejo especializado sobre todo para un zopenco como yo.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.

Aqui va un circuitito mal hecho a toda prisa espero que sea de ayuda.....


Las electrovalvulas son unas "danfos" recuperadas, estan nuevas a estrenar, pero por no comprar unas nuevas las aproveche, el problema es que van a 125V y tuve que poner un transformador para no quemarlas.

Bueno aqui el esquema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Ponele un "filtro de línea" a las válvulas para que no te hagan ruido eléctrico.

Saludos !


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Bienvenido al Foro !
> 
> Ponele un "filtro de línea" a las válvulas para que no te hagan ruido eléctrico.
> 
> Saludos !





Hola Dosmetros, gracias por tu rapida respuesta.

Mira, como dije en mi presentacion, de electronica tengo lo justo para cambiar las pilas al despertador y poco mas.

Si fueras tan amable de desarrollar lo del filtro de linea, donde colocarlo y como calcularlo?

Cuando te refieres al ruido electrico te refieres a la tension de vuelta de la bobina no?

Perdona estas preguntas tan basicas pero.... estoy un poco verde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Mirá , podés comenzar colocando un capacitor de .01 (600 V) en serie con una resistencia de 39 ohms 1 Watt , y ese conjunto en paralelo con la bobina de la válvula. También podrías colocarlo en el primario de 220 V.

Sinó destripa una vieja fuente AT de PC y le quitas el filtro de entrada . . .  o lo comprás hecho:

http://200.117.251.27/elemon/BuscarSubRubros.aspx?Action=1&GrupoId=FI&RubroId=149

http://www.directindustry.es/prod/o...a-de-alimentacion-electrica-35163-216498.html

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://www.microelectronicash.com/imagenes_productos/grandes/FILTRO-6APANEL.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.microelectronicash.com/index.php%3Fsecc%3Dcatalogo%26codigo_de_rubro%3DFILTRO&usg=__feXA4qUxWn56l-_Qhw-ARxdn7Gs=&h=300&w=400&sz=16&hl=es&start=20&zoom=1&tbnid=QtJOA_eirupUmM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfiltro%2Bde%2Blinea%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26newwindow%3D1%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 13, 2010)

Primero pregunta en una tienda de repuestos de electrodomésticos lo que vale una válvula de lavadora o de lavavajillas por si te cuesta menos y te sale más rentable (van a 220V) Me imagino que serán los programadores de tipo enchufe digitales, ¿acaso tienen pilas para apagones?


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 13, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Primero pregunta en una tienda de repuestos de electrodomésticos lo que vale una válvula de lavadora o de lavavajillas por si te cuesta menos y te sale más rentable (van a 220V) Me imagino que serán los programadores de tipo enchufe digitales, ¿acaso tienen pilas para apagones?



Los que dice "dosmetros" los arranque de unas fuentes de alimentacion viejas de pc para poder conectar y desconectar las mangueras de cable de las electrovalvulas, pero no eran exactamente igual. Eran simplemente (creo) la estructura de plastico con los bornes. Los que dice "dosmetros" parecen mas tochos, entiendo que llevaran los compentes ahi metidos.

Podria sustituir unos por los otros no ? El tema es que desmontar esa caja llena cables me da un miedo......

Josefe---- si, los programadores son esos tipo enchufe que se les enchufa a ellos mismos otro aparato, los tunee quite lo que no necesitaba(el enchufe que llevan) uni los cable dentro de el cuadro. Estos no tienen pilas para apagones, aguantan un poco, varios dias encendidos, me imagino por algun condensador o algo porque los he desmontado y no tienen pilas... o por lo menos yo no las veo.


Lo de cambiar lo de las vavulas de momento paso que tengo toda la instalacion montada.


Para mi lo ideal seria acoplar en paralelo el componente comercial ese que venden . Colocarlo en paralelo con la salida de 125 o 220, segun se pueda ¿que me decis?

Seria este el que mas me convence..... perdonar mi torpeza, cuando veo que tiene 4 patas ya me hago tool lio. Como se conecta esto?

http://www.directindustry.es/prod/o...a-de-alimentacion-electrica-35163-216498.html

Ahi va una foto del cuadro donde podeis ver los programadores digitales (redondos).

Arriba a la dcha hay un circuito temporizador de desconxion del filtro, utilice el tipico kit de Cebek por que mi cabeza y paciencia no dan para mas.

Y en la parte de abajo vereis el mounstruo con unos interruptores, este es el control manual de las dos electrovalvulas y es tan tocho porque dentro lleva los transformadores..... si al final el collar me costo casi mas que el perro por aprovechar las puñeteras electrovalvulas ....
















Las electrovalvulas









Bueno ya se que el montaje no es nada profesional, todo lo contrario, entre que tengo poca idea y ademas he ido añadiendo extras al proyecto inicial  conforme pasaba el tiempo.... pues ha quedado "poco fino"..... Estoy replanteandome desmontarlo todo y hacer un cuadro nuevo mas "limpio"..... pero mas adelante que estoy pelao jajajaja


Bueno un saludo, comentadme algo sobre el    http://www.directindustry.es/prod/o...a-de-alimentacion-electrica-35163-216498.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Los "filtros de línea" tienen dos cables de entrada y dos de salida (como ese) 





Algunos pueden tener masa de entrada y de salida , así que son 3 conecciones de cada lado. 





No cambies esa *excelente* válvula por una de lavarropas 

Quiero fotos de la pecera che ! 

¿ Ya probaste con el capacitor y la resistencia donde te dije ?

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 13, 2010)

Me encantaría que pusieses todo el esquema completo, es una maravilla. Respecto a las válvulas, ¿podrías subir la marca y el modelo completo y una foto por la otra cara o por donde esté la placa de características? Se me ocurre que podrías probar en vez de trafo voluminoso una resistencia tipo bobinada que se coma la tensión, pero me hacen falta esos datos para hacer el cálculo.
Sube también las marcas y modelos de los programadores que fallan, o mejor de todos.
Por cierto, ¿Madrid de dónde?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Las *Danfoss* intercambian bobinas de 380 , 220 , 110 y 24 Vac .

Saludos !


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 14, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Me encantaría que pusieses todo el esquema completo, es una maravilla. Respecto a las válvulas, ¿podrías subir la marca y el modelo completo y una foto por la otra cara o por donde esté la placa de características? Se me ocurre que podrías probar en vez de trafo voluminoso una resistencia tipo bobinada que se coma la tensión, pero me hacen falta esos datos para hacer el cálculo.
> Sube también las marcas y modelos de los programadores que fallan, o mejor de todos.
> Por cierto, ¿Madrid de dónde?



Josefe, pues no me pides nada tu... con poner lo del esquema completo, prefiero invitarte a unas cervezacas y lo ves tu  jajajjja si es que lo he montao ahi al libre albedrio.

Lo que te voy a dejar son los manuales 

Electrovalvula

http://www.danfoss.com/Products/Cat...383/e6c29350-ced1-419c-8743-8231d00c368c.html

Bobinado

http://www.danfoss.com/Spain/Busine...d57/fda99a69-6cbb-4c27-b6f9-05b2ee947086.html

Programadores digitales GRASSLIN , todos son iguales

http://www.gepowercontrols.com/es/r...S_MANUAL_Temp enchufable Digital TIP_100D.pdf

Vivo en San Martin de la Vega y tu?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los "filtros de línea" tienen dos cables de entrada y dos de salida (como ese)
> 
> 
> No cambies esa *excelente* válvula por una de lavarropas
> ...



No he probado todavia nada Dosmetros, tengo la tienda de electronica en Madrid centro y hasta el sabado no podre ir, mientras voy tomando nota de todas las posibilidades que tengo.

Aunque no viene mucho al caso y como me lo has pedido te dejo aqui unas fotitos del acuario.
































Espero que te gusten, un saludo


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 14, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los "filtros de línea" tienen dos cables de entrada y dos de salida (como ese)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 14, 2010)

Cálculo de resistencia bobinada:
Solenoide 9 W - 115 V=> En la resistencia deben caer 105 V
9W/115V=0,078 A (* cos fi; factor de potencia)
Rbobinada=105 V/[0,078 A (* cos fi)]=1346 ohm (/cos fi)=>1500 ohm
PotenciaResist=1500 ohm*(0,078 A)^2=9.126W=>10 W
Te quedarían 108  V en las válvulas. Si no van bien, prueba con 1200 ohm misma potencia (121 V en solenoide). Compra las dos mejor y prueba. directo a 220 V.

Es precioso, lo que no entiendo es lo de toma de lavadora en el salón, no se que esposa en su sano juicio (o madre en mi caso) lo permitiría, a no ser que sea a propósito.

Por cierto, dejaré lo de las cervezas para cuando la ley me deje, y mis padres también. Pero aunque parezca mentira y que haga sólo primero de bachiller, esto es un vicio, y caro. Me he peleado hasta con lavadoras, calderas e incluso instalaciones domésticas; pero lo mío es el sonido.

Yo soy de Aluche (mejor Cuatro Vientos), y si no quieres ir al centro, en Vista Alegre hay una tienda en Pinzón (Puerta Norte del palacio) que te vale, sino a Barquillo, o Príncipe de Vergara, y por lo que se dice o en Ventas.

Josefe17

P.D. ¿Y cambiar la bobina?


----------



## Dano (Oct 14, 2010)

cartucho01x dijo:


> Los que dice "dosmetros" los arranque de unas fuentes de alimentacion viejas de pc para poder conectar y desconectar las mangueras de cable de las electrovalvulas, pero no eran exactamente igual. Eran simplemente (creo) la estructura de plastico con los bornes. Los que dice "dosmetros" parecen mas tochos, entiendo que llevaran los compentes ahi metidos.
> 
> Podria sustituir unos por los otros no ? El tema es que desmontar esa caja llena cables me da un miedo......
> 
> ...




Como te dijo DOSME no cambies esas Danfoss, estan diseñadas para aguantar años sin sentirlos pasar.
Tiene muy buena pinta todo el sistema, debe haber llevado su trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2010)

Hermosa la pecera che ! ! ! te felicito ! ! ! . . . salvo ese "pescau" que me miraba de costelete 

Si ponele este :







Fijate que de un lado dice LINE (línea , entrada) y del otro LOAD (carga)


Saludos !


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 15, 2010)

Josefe melon.... cambiar la bobina por otra bobina? los picos de vuelta no son caracteristicos de todas las bobinas?

Ademas estas bobinas son industriales son mas duras que el acero y valen una pasta gansa.

Oye donde coloco la resistencia bobinada, en paralelo con la alimentacion de la electrovalvula?

He llamado a la tienda de elctroncia solo tiene en 10w

de 1800ohm y de 1200 ohm que pillo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

¿ Cambiar el transformador por una resistencia  ? ¿ Cuál sería la ventaja  ? La resistencia va a calentar un montón y no va a entregar exactamente los 110 Vca ya que va a variar dependiendo del consumo de la válvula en ese momento. En último caso iría un capacitor en serie que no disipa calor . Pero llevas gastada mucha pasta y tiempo ahí con elementos de buena calidad  . Iguál la bobina va a seguir dando picos y eso se resuelve con el "filtros de línea" , se lo pones y listo.

Saludos !


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok dosmetros, pero aclarame este punto

Es que voy a llamar a la tienda de electronica y el dueño es un jilipollas por no decir otra cosa mas fuerte

Cuando le diga filtro de linea me va a entender? porque de que tipo, de cuanto de como 


No hay que hacer calculo de nada?

Es que no hago mas que buscar y  no encuentro referencias en España

Mira encontre esta pagina

Ayudame a elegirl el tipo

http://www.schaffner.com/components/en/product/productL23.asp?level=3$1$4&language_id=12


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

La válvula consume 9 Watts , dividido 115 Vac estás por debajo de los 0,1 Ampere.

Así que *cualquiera* que soporte 240 Vac (así lo podés poner antes o después del transformador) , y exagerando , de un ampere te servirá , si es de montaje por cable , de panel , de atornillar , de remachar , de soldar , de enchufar , es una niniedad que no tiene importancia y que vas a resolver facilmente , fijate bién la lista que hay precios muy dispares 

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 15, 2010)

A lo mejor no me he expresado bien. Perdón. Lo del resistor iba por eliminar los transformadores, a ver si era por los picos, por eso era también pasar a 220 los solenoides. Generalmente las válvulas no deberían variar su potencia respecto al caudal del agua (o presión).
Ojo con lo de filtro de línea, porque a lo mejor si el dueño es un gili****s (tu también debías censurar, por experiencia) te da uno de ADSL. Por cierto, ¿qué tienda es esa donde te tratan así?
Si no tienen ese valor (1500 ohm) en 10 W, mira a ver si lo tienen en potencias mayores (la potencia de un resistor te indica la potencia máxima disipable, no la que va a disipar siempre, ésta depende de la tensión y la intensidad). Igualmente te aconsejo pongas los filtros.

Josefe17


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 16, 2010)

Hoy compre los filtros de linea, coloco uno en la general del cuadro electrico y el otro lo use para lo siguiente....(asi que de momento las electrovalvluas estan sin filtro de linea)


Mas problemas... esta es la historia

Independientemente de las electrovalvulas los cabrones de los programadores digitales se resetean entre si, es rarisimo.

Ahora estoy utilizando 3, pues segun voy encendiendo , a veces , no siempre al encender uno de ellos se auto resetea o resetea a el resto

Pense que puediera ser por alguna descarga de la reactancia de los tubos y he puesto un filtro de linea entre la salida del programador y la entrada de la alimentacion de la reactancia.

Pero nada de nada.

He mirado y remirado y no veo una pauta fija en los fallos de los putos programadores


Estoy por tirarlos a tomar por culo y poner los tipicos de motorcillo y agujas , seguro que estos no fallan.

¿que puede ser esto?


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 16, 2010)

Entiendo que estés harto y te comprendo, pero sin ofender, modera tu lenguaje. ¿Dime, probaste lo de las resistencias de las válvulas?
Leyendo su manual, dice que llevan batería de backup recargable, y que la carga dura 24 h. Déjalos así conectados a ver que pasa sin programar. Al parecer llevan un botón reset cuya opresión es similar a lo que pasa. Si la carga no da resultado, déjalos todos solos conectados trabajando con el programa y una carga resistiva pura conectada, como una bombilla incandescente o una estufa de cuarzo, que no tenga ni ventilador ni display (y que no pase la potencia) a ver si la lían. Me imagino que conmutan por TRIAC sin optoacoplar por lo que dices y lo que dice el manual al marcar valores diferentes para cargas inductivas y resistivas. La solución sería descuajaringarlo, analizar el circuito y sustituir el TRIAC por un relé que proporciona aislamiento galvánico y unidireccionaliada de la señal. Incluso se podía poner una fuente general para todo con TRANSFORMADOR, no capacitiva como me imagino que lleven por su tamaño. Con esto se debería subsanar el problema sí o sí.
A lo mejor te lío, pero primero prueba lo de cargarlos, y después a ver qué pasa con resistivas puras, y si no te toca descuajaringarlos y sacar fotos para modificarlos. Por cierto, has de tener cuidado con las potencias inductivas, máximo 550-575 W, por lo que te animo aún más a lo de las resistencias de las válvulas, porque a lo mejor se pasa la carga por la potencia de los transformadores.

Josefe17


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 16, 2010)

Perdona mi lenguage, si soy muy mal hablado y cuando me salen las cosas mal mas todavia.

Intentare controlarme

Estoy demasiado verde para entender todo lo que me dices  pero tratare de explicarme.

Sobre el tema del Triac, nose, yo creo que llevan dentro un rele, porque los desmonte y tiene una cajita pequeña que parece un rele ademas cuando activo la salida suena el contacto del rele, el tipico click

Lo de desconectarles la alimentacion  y tal , lo entendi, pero es que no veas la maraña cables que hay ahi...

Estoy replanteandome desmontar todo y rehacer el proyecto con mas calma y mejor organizado

He pensado en montar algo, no se  como llamarlo, una especie de controlador que maneje todos los aparatos del acuario.

He visto cosas como los reles programables, con varias salidas para conectar aparatos pero no se si eso sera mas complicado todavia.


La verdad me dan unas ganas de quemarlo todo........

mira, me gusta la idea del tio este

http://bricoacuario.iespana.es/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2010)

Poniendo uno a la entrada general solo evita los ruidos externos , y aparentemente tus ruidos son internos.

Ponele uno a la alimentación de los relojitos y el otro a la válvula.

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 16, 2010)

Creía que era yo solo el que vivía a horas tan intempestivas 
Prueba lo de las cargas resistivas puras. Conecta todo lo que vaya conectado a cada timer directamente para dejarlo en servicio y conecta a cada salida una bombilla incandescente de 20-40 W y prueba a temporizar a ver que pasa y cuéntanoslo. Por cierto, serían interesante imágenes detalle de los cables de los programadores. Lo que nunca hay que hacer es venirse abajo por esa tontería. Quizá es lo más hermoso de un proyecto, que no funcione bién, lo arregles y lo consigas. Ya verás que bién te sentirás y orgulloso. No tires la toalla!!

Josefe17


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 17, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poniendo uno a la entrada general solo evita los ruidos externos , y aparentemente tus ruidos son internos.
> 
> Ponele uno a la alimentación de los relojitos y el otro a la válvula.
> 
> Saludos !



Dosmetros la entrada general coincide con la alimentacion de los relojes y con eso no funciono

No me quedan filtros para poner en la entrada de la valvula.

Tendria que quitar el de la alimentacion de los rejojitos



Josefe17 dijo:


> Creía que era yo solo el que vivía a horas tan intempestivas
> Prueba lo de las cargas resistivas puras. Conecta todo lo que vaya conectado a cada timer directamente para dejarlo en servicio y conecta a cada salida una bombilla incandescente de 20-40 W y prueba a temporizar a ver que pasa y cuéntanoslo. Por cierto, serían interesante imágenes detalle de los cables de los programadores. Lo que nunca hay que hacer es venirse abajo por esa tontería. Quizá es lo más hermoso de un proyecto, que no funcione bién, lo arregles y lo consigas. Ya verás que bién te sentirás y orgulloso. No tires la toalla!!
> 
> Josefe17



Venga josefe me pongo con ello, gracias por animarme si no tiro la toalla

Lo unico que hay en los temporizadores son los tubos t5 una tira de leds y las electrovalvulas

Voy a preparar unas bonbillas  y te cuento

Hare unas fotos de uno de los programadores desmontado para que puedas echarle un vistazo


Hasta dentro un rato
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bueno, acabo de desconectar todo , leds, t5´s y electrovalvulas

He conectado a 4 temporizadores 4 bombillas alogenas de 30 y 60w un poco lo que tenia por ahi en los cajones.... y en la lampara del salon jajaja


Tras encender de nuevo el cuadro, todos los temporizadores van de cine en manual. Ya sabeis que estos llevan un boton que pasa por AUTO/ON/OF pudiendo colocar estos en OF/ON/AUTO ON/AUTO OF  y vuelta a empezar en OFF

Variando en todas las modalidades manuales y jugando con los 4 temporizdores en modo manual en ningun caso se resetean

Asi que los programadores parece que estan bien..... esto es parece que es bueno, lo malo es saber que es lo que los tira para abajo.


Voy a ponerlos en modo programado y a ver como se comportan


Luego subo los resultados


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 17, 2010)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo con los avances...

Tras programar los temporizadores, todo ha ido bien

He hecho la prueba 3 veces y todo ha ido perfecto, no se ha saltado ningun programador

Hice la prueba del animal y volvi a ponerlos a prueba en modo manual y se reseteo uno, pero es que la prueba del animal es apagar y encender a toda pastilla y claro ese no es el uso comun. Asi que si no lo tendre en cuenta a no ser que creais que es importante.


Pasado la prueba de las cargas resisitivas, para mi correctamente voy a ir enchufando cada uno de los aparatos y ver cual es el que me tira el cuadro abajo.



El primero es cuadro de electrovalvulas, por sorpresa todo vuelve a funcionar bien, sin filtro de red ni nada... he vuelto a jugar en manual con todos los programadores y nada, todo bien.

Ahora toca dejarlos en modo programado y ver lo que pasa


Es pronto para baticinar cosas .... pero me da que la historia va estan en los balastros electronicos de las T5

Luego os cuento mas

-------------------------------------


La prueba de temporizacion ha ido de maravilla, el siguiente pasa es hacer lo mismo con la lampara de leds

Y volviendo al tema de los flourescentes he encontrado este articulo que entre otras cosas nombra un condensador para eliminar la energia reactiva (que no se lo que es) y deciros que yo eso no lo tengo puesto ni se como calcularlo

http://electronica-teoriaypractica.blogspot.com/2010/10/como-funciona-un-flourescente.html


Bueno hasta aqui todo..... luego vengo

-------------------------------

Al concectar la lampara de leds la cosa se fastidia, pero volvemos a lo de antes, a veces va mal y otras no, no es una regla fija.

Los programadores que se resetean entre si solo son los que manejan la lampara de leds y las electrovalvulas. no necesariamente cuando la electrovalvula esta connectada, pues cuando esta apagada tambien.


En fin..... ahora estoy atascado. Volvere al paaso anterior y montare una pareja de tubos flourescentes y haber que pasa.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 17, 2010)

-----------------------------------------

Estoy por cortarme las venas, he provado a colocar el filtro de red a la salida del programador que activa la lampara de leds....... y peor todavia, se reseteaba nada mas arrancar y me reseteaba ahora otro programador diferente.

Lo deje descansar y mejor, lo monte todo bien para dejarlo definitivo y ya no va.Lor programadores me da que sueltan picos aleatoriamente y joden al resto al compartir en comun una de las fases.

No puedo seguir asi...... ya no puedo mas

Descansare unos dias y volvere con ello mas adelante pero me voy a plantear tirarlos a la basura estoy arto.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 17, 2010)

¿Qué hace esa tira de LED's? Prueba a comprar un Relé de 220 v en solenoide y con ese manejas la corriente aparte de la tira de leds, pero la de 220 V, como en el esquema, filtrando la corriente sólo del programador. O mejor, abres los programadores, y buscas la parte del circuito donde se separa la corriente de 220 para el relé y la que va a la fuente para la eléctrónica. Cortas las pistas con un cutter, ambas, neutro y fase, dejando así la corriente que hasta ahora les llegaba sólo para la carga en el relé y sueldas dos cables en las pistas que has cortado y los sacas fuera. Haz eso con cada programador y unes todos los polos de alimentación de los 5 programadores en uno solo (neutro y fase) y los conectas al filtro de línea,  y ese a 220, y dinos qué pasa. Si no te aclaras, sube fotos de los timer para que te ayude. ¡Ánimo, que si estás casado, ya verás qué contenta se pone tu esposa cuando lo consigas! ¡Hazlo sólo por ella, por que te diga así se hace y casi te aplauda!

Josefe17


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 17, 2010)

HOla tio, ya he tirao la toalla estoy harto..... pero lo voy a hacer

Esta semana tengo poco tiempo por el curro y tal, pero encontrare un hueco

La tira de leds es una tira normal de esas que se cortan segun los metros que quieras, la alimento con una fuente de esas de los chinos de 12V creo, yo creo que va a ser la fuente esa perry manson.


Bueno a ver a lo largo de esta semana si puedo ponerme con ello, pero que sepas que ya estoy buscando informacion para hacerme con un rele progamable tipo Zelio.

Esto no quiere decir que lo vaya a cambiar ya pero es que no veo salida con esto porque las pautas de fallos son muy aleatorias, creo que estos programadores son una mier...

Gracias de todas formas, no se como lo haces pero gracias a ti todavia no he tirado esos malditos aparatos.

Ya te contare, un saludo

-------------------------------------------------------

Oye estoy releyendo la parte de cortar las pistas del programador.

A ver si lo he entendido, corto y separo las alimentaciones de circuito  y rele pero los dos siguen alimentados.

Con esto que es lo que evitamos, el salto de picos se valla al circuito?

Pero al final las alimentaciones coinciden a traves de los cables en un punto..... a bueno para eso esta el filtro de linea, para las alimentaciones esclusivas de los circuitos de programacion


Joder eres un fiera, creo que lo pillo voy a destripar uno ahora , a ver que tal seve


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 17, 2010)

sera   que fallan los programadores   porque la carga es inductiva?


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 18, 2010)

No lo se porque tambien fallan con la lampara de leds

aqui estan las fotos del circuito

















El cable azul es el neutro el del contro es la fase, esta es la alimentacion.

Y el cable negro es la salida temporizada de la fase, el azul es comun para entrada y salida, vamos que no va temporizado, solo se temporiza el central qeu como he dicho sale al negro.

Espero que veas bien el circuito

Mas o menos esta facil de cortar , pero el problema es que en el cable central veras un mogollon de estaño en la parte de las pistas y es que aqui coinciden una pata del rele y las patas de una resistencia y un condensador, esto habria que apañarlo para que esten las dos alimentaicones por separado

Bueno echale un vistazo y si necesitas saber algo mas dimelo

Un saludo


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 18, 2010)

---------------------------------------------

Ya he aislado la alimentacion de los circuitos del programador

Ahora esta alimentacion  vendra directamente filtradra con el filtro de red ,  por otro lado montare otro filtro de red que alimentara los aparatos a conectar, dejando un polo comun directo y el otro conectado al rele de cadda programador pero como he dicho independientes.

Haber si hay suerte, acabo de probar el uncionamiento de tuneado y va bien asi que me voy a meter con el resto, tiene curro y es delicado pero bueno, en un par de horas habre terminado con ello.

Luego subo unas fotos


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 18, 2010)

Bueno ya esta el curro hecho.

Como indico Josefe los programadores estan  alimentados por un lado con la salida a rele de 12v

Por otro lado se alimentan en FASE comun para todos los aparatos a programar y el NEUTRO pasa por el rele de cada programador correspondiente a cada aparato.

Ambas lineas , la de programacion y la de alimentacion de los aparatos van filtradas independientemente cada una con un filtro de red.

Las primeras pruebas parece que los programadores que controlan las luces no se comportan mal y ninguno se ha reseteado manejandolos en manual.

Ahora, el que gobierna las electrovalvulas va como siempre, parece que todo va bien a excepcion del de las electrovalvulas, en fin, algo es algo.

Asi que estoy como al principio.

Dejare todo el dia de mañana de pruebas a todos los programadores excepto la parte de elctrovalvulas para ver si van correctamente y de ser asi centrarme con el problema que queda.

Bueno Josefe no quiero cantar media victoria todavia porque esto hay que probarlo bien, pero tiene buena pinta.

Un saludo ygracias por todo, ya os cuento

-------------------------------------------


el-rey-julien dijo:


> sera   que fallan los programadores   porque la carga es inductiva?




Hola rey julien, efectivamente los tiros ivan por ahi al principio pero es que luego se añadio el tema de que los programadores se reseteavan unos a los otros sin manejar las electrovalvulas simplemente manejando las luces.

Con el consejo de Josefe parece que puede haberse solventado , pero como he dicho antes solo en parte pues el programador que gobierna las electrovalvulas sigue petando .

Pues eso si teiens alguna idea al respecto te estare agradecido.

Un saludo


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 18, 2010)

A) Intercambialos con otro que no suelan fallar y cuénta.
B) En la 3ª y 4ª fotos subidas, se ve un componente como de plástico azul llamado VARISTOR. Es un resistor variable inverso al voltage que elimina los picos de tensión. Prueba a desoldarlo en las válvulas y cuénta.
C) Elimina los transformadores por las resistencias. A lo mejor la carga inductiva de estos es tremenda y es lo que la lía.

P.D. ¿Tienes soldador de tipo lápiz? En caso afirmativo, mide su resistencia con un téster en ambas posiciones (haz una medida sobre la clavija, intercambia los cables y vuleve a medir), que debe ser igual, y dímela, junto con su potencia. Ya lo sabrás en su momento para qué.

P.D. P.D. En la primera foto, lo verde arríba a la derecha es la pila, por si te interesa.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 18, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> A) Intercambialos con otro que no suelan fallar y cuénta.
> B) En la 3ª y 4ª fotos subidas, se ve un componente como de plástico azul llamado VARISTOR. Es un resistor variable inverso al voltage que elimina los picos de tensión. Prueba a desoldarlo en las válvulas y cuénta.
> C) Elimina los transformadores por las resistencias. A lo mejor la carga inductiva de estos es tremenda y es lo que la lía.



Bueno josefe, esto ya lo voy aprobar el miercoles porque estoy reventao, tu sabes lo que me ha costao desmontar los relojes desoldar las patillas  y tal y tal y tal y volver amontar todo.
.... me he tirao toda la tarde.

Pero tomo nota.

Lo de cambiar el programador por otro que no falle voy a hacerlo  ahora

y lo siguiete ya pa mas adelante.


Eres un maquina chaval te las sabes todas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 18, 2010)

Te digo, tengo 15 años y no he estudiado nada aparte de tecnología de 3º y 4º de ESO, donde sólo me entretenía. Todo se lo debo a deducir, fijarme en todo y pensar con cabeza, a mis investigaciones, experimentos y a este gran foro. Si te digo que me he liado varias veces con 220 y he atacado hasta lavadoras qué te dice. Eso sí, me sacas de chapucillas, algo de electrónica analógica, 220v y electricidad y nada.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 18, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Te digo, tengo 15 años



Da igual la edad que tengas, eres un maquina .... y se ha terminao

Acabo de probar con otro progrmador, curioso, me tira todos menos ese, va esta claro que es problema de esa parte del cuadro.

He vuelto a probar los otros programadore y continuan bien en modo manual y el famoso de la lampara de leds tambien bien sin problema.

Josefe si tienes tiempo me explicas con detalle lo de que las resistencias sustitullen a los transformadores como las coloco ?

He vuelto a leer el apunte que subiste sobre las resitencias bobinadas, antes de liarme con el varistor ese azul voy a sustituir los transformadores por las resistencias bobinadas.

Entiendo que estas van en serie con su bobina correspondientes no? de modo que como has dicho parte de la tension cae en la propia resitencia y la otra en la electrovalvula.

Seria aconsejable colocar en esta parte algun condensador o varistor o invento del demonio que  a la vez tambien fitre un poco los picos de las vulvlas? Lo digo porque ya que voy a abrir la caja....... lo hago todo de un viaje.   

Bueno ya me contaras colega.

Un saludo y gracias otra vez


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 18, 2010)

En serie con las válvuls: quitas el transformador, quedan 4 cables, 2 de la válvula y 2 de 220V, unes 1 de 220 con 1 de la válvula (cual sea), y colocas entre los dos que te quedan, uno de la válvula y otro de 220, la resistencia, que creo era de 1200 ohm. A lo mejor se caen por falta de intensidad porque la fuente que llevan es muy pequeña. Mide a ver, en funcionamiento y con muchísimo cuidado (220V cerca), la tensión con el polímetro en alterna entre, en tu segunda foto, a la derecha, hay dos pistas que suben paralelas hasta el puente de diodos acabando cada una en 2 soldaduras. Mídela en ON/OFF y en temporización a ver que pása y lo cuentas.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 18, 2010)

No entiendo lo que dices e que la fuente es pequeña y que puede que se caigan las vlvulas porque haya poca intensidad. La fuente de que , del programador, no se pero aqui me he perdido, la fuente del programador se limita a sacar 12v cc al rele cuadno yo lo mande o lo programe. A partir de ahi el rele es un simple interruptor..... no veo por ningun lado la relacion entre el tamaño de la fuente y la intensidad esa pequeña que dices


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 18, 2010)

Como siga despierto me matan. Hasta mañana.
Sube mejores fotos y más cerca de la placa por ambos lados.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 18, 2010)

Intentare hacer mejores fotos.... es que las hice a 1mp jejeje

Hasta mañana campeon


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola hace tiempo que no daba noticias y es que entre semana esta la cosa chunga .

Quite los transformadores y monte las resistencias bobinadas, no se porque pero en la salida de las electrovalvulas quedaban 50v solo asi que no podia con ellas.

Total que al final he cambiado los bobinados de las electrovalvulas y he comprado unos que van directos a 220v y asi quitamos los transormadores.

Bueno a lo largo de la semana he estado probando las luces y todo , jugando con los programadores y todo iva bien. Hoy al instalar las nuevas electrovalvulas, estas me tiran otra vez los programadores pero en ningun caso cuando estas estan apagadas falla ningun programador.

Solo al encenderlas o apagarlas.

Estoy como al principio pero con el resto de programadores funcionando bien asi que ahora solo hay que solocionar lo de las electrovalvulas


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ya te iba a dar por muerto, jejeje (en serio)
¿Cuánto te han costado los soles (solenoides)?
¿De cuánto eran las resistencias? Te las estoy recalculando para que pruebes a ver
Mide con el téster la resistencia de las válvulas de 110V y las de 220V y te cuento.

Olvídate de la resistencia, habría que disipar 35W, potencia que tiene mi soldador (siendo la bobinada de 1200 ohm)

Ya no sé ni donde escribo, antes de filtros, dime, ¿cuál es la ruta que sigue la corriente desde el enchufe a la pared, y dónde metiste los filtros de DOSMETROS?


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 23, 2010)

pues me han costado 23 pavos cada una pero ahora ya prescindo de los transformadores...

Pille unas restistencias de 1k5

Bueno colega, ahora que ..... solo hay que centrarse en filtrar esos picos de las bobinas.

Como lo ves


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2010)

Que cosa seria con el buscador...eh?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ferencias-electromagneticas-17506/#post304603


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 24, 2010)

En primer lugar quería pedir disculpas en mi nombre y en el de cartucho01x por las diversas infracciones a las normas. Nuestra intención no era más que seguir esa conversación lenta mediante mensajería instantánea. No obstante, mi intención era, incluir, tras el debate, los resultados obtenidos y los problemas presentados, para evitar privar de dicha información.
Resumo: cartucho01x me contó al pie de la letra todo el circuito actual, que cuento:
Corriente 220V del circuito usos varios> Enchufe> Magnetotérmico general monopolar> Clema gorda> Derivación a los otros magnetotérmicos, de los circuitos del calentador y 3 filtros (dos libres)=> La bomba principal lleva un programador Cebeck monoestable a 12V (que la gobierna por relé NC), el cual al pulsar la apaga durante un tiempo regulable para alimentar a los peces. Este es la caja superior derecha, lleva interruptor de 220v, LED de encendido, pote de regulacion y LED de funcionando, además del pulsador. La fuente es de tipo universal.
Clema gorda> Filtro de línea> Alimentación de la electrónica de los 5 programadores.
Clema gorda> Filtro de línea> [Interruptor> Válvula 1 (con neon)] / Contactos de los relés de los timers> Salidas (4) a válvula 2 (con neon), tira de LED's 12 v (fuente universal) y las 2 pantallas. El contacto del relé de la válvula puede ser puenteado por un interruptor externo.
Desagüe por bomba inutilizado a causa de inundaciones.
Conclusiones: ordenar instalar el filtro de línea en vez de para todas las cargas temporizadas, sólo para la válvula (tras el neón).

Ahora añado: Si no va, quita el testigo de esa válvula. También te animo a que pongas como interruptor de la válvula 1 (auxiliar) un conmutador de palanca con parada en el centro (3 pasos), así en una posición conectas la válvula a 220 directa, en el centro la apagas, y en otra la conectas en paralelo con la otra válvula, siendo la fase común y pudiendo temporizarse ambas a la vez. En el contacto del centro iría la válvula, y en los lados las alimentaciones de 220 directos y del otro timer. También te digo, anímate y mete la bomba, podrías ponerle un circuito automático de limpieza y desagüe. Por cierto, ¿por qué controlas las válvulas con temporizadores, cuál es ese objetivo (mejor, explícame cómo cambias el agua)? También te pido fotos resolutivas de la zona del programador de riego y de todas las llaves, para darle vueltas a una idea...

Josefe17

P.D. No he mirado las grabaciones...


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 24, 2010)

HOla a todos.

Tambien quiero pedir disculpas, mi intencion era solo pedir informacion.

Bueno, deciros que estoy elaborando el circuito completo, esta semana lo acabo y lo subo en jpg para que lo tengais a mano.

Josefe las valvulas las controlo con temporizadores porque he de meter al acuario 50 litros cada 2 dias mas o menos. Tambien puedo hacerlo semanalmente aumentando la cantidad de litros a una sola vez.

No quiero temporizar las dos electrovalvulas porque con una me basta, digamos que la electrovalvula nº1 es para llenado parcial a un determinado caudal y la nº 2 la utilizo para otras cosas como cebar el aspirador , o hacer un llenado rapido en ciertos momentos , esta va a otro caudal mas potente. Asi que prefeiro dejarlas como estan.

La bomba de desague no la voy a temporizar ya que solo la usare en un futuro para vaciar el tanque de cria que esta bajo el acuario principal y esto no se puede temporizar ya que la sincronizacion de vaciado de este y posterior llenado , de momento es complicada y con riesgo de inundacion, asi que para usarla solo durante unas semanasn de cria al año, no voy a complicarme la vida.

Aclaro que el cambio de agua del tanque superior se hace por rebosamiento, es decir , entra agua limpia por un lado y al subir el nivel se va desbordando por el otro, es lo mas sencillo y a prueba de indundaciones.

Conclusion:

Voy a poner esos filtros de linea en las cargas y ya os contare, espero hacerlo esta semana.

Un saludo y gracias por todo


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 24, 2010)

Súbeme la foto..
A lo mejor te vendría bien un presostato (tipo lavadora u otro mejor), como sensor de nivel, y así regulas el nivel constante y no baja. Para hacer el cambio, le pones el programador.


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 24, 2010)

hola  primero tienes que ver las caracteristicas tecnicas del programador o timer que tu tienes.
de esta maner sabras que tipo de salidas tienen si son con triacs o reles, y mas que nada que rango de voltaje y corriente manejan, y si tus bobinas estan dentro de los valores, solamente tienes que agregarles unos varistores en paralelo a las bobinas o a los transformadores y nada mas, siempre y cuando los transformadores sean del tamaño adecuado para tu programador y esten en los rangos de trabajo del programador, tu problema puede estar en dos partes ya sea en la linea de entrada o en la de salida, si es en la salida de las bobinas solamente lo solucionas poniendo un varistor en paralelo en cada bobina o transformador, de esta maneras eliminas las corrientess transitorias generadas por las bobinas.  saludos y suerte con ese trabajo.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 25, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Súbeme la foto..
> A lo mejor te vendría bien un presostato (tipo lavadora u otro mejor), como sensor de nivel, y así regulas el nivel constante y no baja. Para hacer el cambio, le pones el programador.



HOla josefe, que foto quieres que te suba?

Lo del presostato descartado no hay donde ponerlo ademas el nivel no baja en una semana apenas y yo necesito todas las semanas cambiar el agua.

Mira este es el acuario, al izquierda entra el agua en la parte media baja de este.









Y en la parte superior dcha sale por el rebosadero que mantiene el nivel y por donde va saliendo el agua ""sucia"" mientras entra la limpia por el otro lado.




La opcion de presostato es una buena idea para el tanque inferior de cria,pero es un proyecto que hare mas adelante.



jorge andrada dijo:


> hola  primero tienes que ver las caracteristicas tecnicas del programador o timer que tu tienes.
> de esta maner sabras que tipo de salidas tienen si son con triacs o reles, y mas que nada que rango de voltaje y corriente manejan, y si tus bobinas estan dentro de los valores, solamente tienes que agregarles unos varistores en paralelo a las bobinas o a los transformadores y nada mas, siempre y cuando los transformadores sean del tamaño adecuado para tu programador y esten en los rangos de trabajo del programador, tu problema puede estar en dos partes ya sea en la linea de entrada o en la de salida, si es en la salida de las bobinas solamente lo solucionas poniendo un varistor en paralelo en cada bobina o transformador, de esta maneras eliminas las corrientess transitorias generadas por las bobinas.  saludos y suerte con ese trabajo.



Hola Jorge, pues no se con certeza las caracteristicas tecnicas de los programadores, ni lo pense, pues son los tipicos para enchufar todo tipo de cosas domesticas. La salida es 220 y los bobinados que tengo ahora son de 220.

En este hilo estan los links del programador con sus caracteristicas tecnicas.

La salida es arele.

Los problemas aparecen tanto en el encendido como en el apagado , pero de forma aleatoria.

Como se calcula el varistor?
Hay que ponerlo cerca de la carga o vale en las clemas del cuadro porque hay como 2 metros de cable del cuadro a las electrovalvulas.

Este es el programador

http://www.gepowercontrols.com/es/r...S_MANUAL_Temp enchufable Digital TIP_100D.pdf


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 25, 2010)

hola por lo que veo tu programador tiene una salida de 16 amperes si es que son cargas resistivas, ( lamparas, calentadores etc.)    pero solamente se banca 2.5 ampere si son cargas inductivas como las tuyas, o sea que tiene que tener en claro que no puedes superar los 2.5 amperes de carga por modulo.  si tus electrovalvulas estan dentro de este rango de corriente solamente tienes que poner un varistor en paralelo a las electrovalvulas, lo re comendable es ponerlo lo mas cerca posible de la carga, y el valor del varistor tiene que ser uno cercano al de tension de la carga, por ejemplo si las bobinas son de 220 vol. CA, puedes poner un varistor de 230.  tu ve a una tienda de electronica y pide un varistor de 230 voltios, o si quieres mas, lo que hace el varistor es ponerse en cortocircuito de forma intencional cuando el voltaje supera el nivel indicado, en este caso 230 vol. porque los transitorios de las bobinas son pico de tension y corriente que superan los 220, los varistores tienen dos patitas y la conecas en paralelo a la carga y puedes conectar cualquier patita con cualquier cable, por ser de alterna no tiene polaridad. una ves que el voltaje vaja del valor del varistor este vuelve a la normalidad, pero como los transitorios son solo picos, ni lo notaras, aprate son electrovlvulas chicas si que no tendras drama.   

el problema de tu programador es cuando se prende y apaga la electrovalvula? o cuando se prende y apaga el programador?.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cuando puedas me explicas bien lo del tanque de cría.
Mira, prueba desoldando el varistor azul que aparece en primer plano en el programador y soldándolo en paralelo con la válvula, aunque sea en la clema y di que pasa: http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes/otros/dsc00470,02d82ecc293205c63d9806e11f874c1e.jpg.html

Si tienes dudas de lo que sea del programador, o presostatos en su día, no dudes en consultarme por este medio.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 25, 2010)

HOla acabo de venir de la tienda de elctronica.

He pillado dos varistores de 250, los habia pastilla pequeña como un boton y pastilla grande como una moneda de 20 centimos, ambos de 250v

He pillado los grandes.

No funciona del todo pero va mejor, me explico

He conectado en varistor en paralelo con el conector de la valvula

valvula 1 - conectada al timer y manual

Al manejar en manual todo va bien no se cae ningun programador a excepcion del que va conectado a la carga. este se sigue reseteando

Al manerja con el programador , parece ir bien, pero de vez en cuando se cae algo, o todo.


valvula 2 -  solo manual

funciona perfectamente todo, no se cae nada


Bueno luego vuelvo, me piro al gym.

hasta ahora


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 25, 2010)

que consumo tienen las electrovalvulas que maneja?  de cuantos amperes son?  tambien prueba enchufando tus modulos en otros enchufes mas cercanos a la caja de entrada de tu hogar, mide que tengas buena alimentacion.   
de ultima lo que te queda es interponer unos reles por cada bobina,   puedes poner un pequeño rele que maneje la bobina y al rele lo maneja con el programador, pero al circuito que va del rele a las bobinas tienes que ponerlo de la entrada de alimentacion antes de los programadores, y lo mismo sigue poniendo los varistores tanto en los rele como en las bobinas. tambien ten en cuenta que tu programador no puede estar del todo bien y puede que este fallando. saludos y suerte


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 25, 2010)

jorge andrada dijo:


> que consumo tienen las electrovalvulas que maneja?  de cuantos amperes son?  tambien prueba enchufando tus modulos en otros enchufes mas cercanos a la caja de entrada de tu hogar, mide que tengas buena alimentacion.
> de ultima lo que te queda es interponer unos reles por cada bobina,   puedes poner un pequeño rele que maneje la bobina y al rele lo maneja con el programador, pero al circuito que va del rele a las bobinas tienes que ponerlo de la entrada de alimentacion antes de los programadores, y lo mismo sigue poniendo los varistores tanto en los rele como en las bobinas. tambien ten en cuenta que tu programador no puede estar del todo bien y puede que este fallando. saludos y suerte



hola jorge

Las valvulas consumen 10w  y 45mA, calcule la intensidad W=VxI donde W-10W y V-220V

No hay mas enchufes cercanos a la caja, no puedo enchufar en otro sitio ademas esta todo amarrado.

El rele ya esta puesto, los programadores dan salida 12v a rele, este cierra un contacto n.a. y da paso a la corriente.

Como va eso de colocar el varistor en el rele? donde, en la alimentacion de este de 12 v? porque la salida del rele, vamos, el contacto que cierra es monopolar no bipolar.

El programador no se si va mal, pero solo va mal con la valvula, con cargas resistivas va perfecto..



Volviendo al tema, coloque otro varistor mas en la valvula, tiene dos, pero sigue igual, en modo manu va la mayoria de las veces bien y cuando falla solo tira el programador que activa el rele.

Cuando le doy con el programador todo va peor y me resetea todo, PERO OJO, la salida a la fuente de alimentacion que tiene la tira de led no cae NUNCA.

Bueno esto es todo por el momento......


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 25, 2010)

No lo entiendo, hay aislamiento galvánico entre el circuito temporizador y la carga por el relé y filtros por el otro lado. Intenta desoldar el diodo que va en antiparalelo con el relé (a su lado), subes el modelo y *cuentas que pasa*. También tomas nota del modelo de transistor que hay por encima del puente a la derecha de la placa con el relé hacia tí y para arriba.
Luego desconectas la carga del relé y la alimentación del timer, y mides con el téster en Mohm continuidad entre el solenoide del relé y los contactos. Debe ser infinita. Luego alimentas el temporizador a 220, pero no la carga, conectas el negativo del téster a masa (al lado marcado con ----- del condensador más grande) y con el + lo pinchas en los contactos. Lo pones en milivoltios de continua, y mides la tensión entre los dos contactos del relé y masa, tanto con el relé activado como no y comentas. También indica los valores de voltaje entre el solenoide del relé en off y on. Hablamos en 1 hora.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola JOsefe

Gracias por tu ayuda.

Decirte que ni en una hora ni en 10 minutos..... esta semana trabajo de mañana y tendria que estar ya en la cama, qu eme levanto a las 5

Ire haciendo estas mediciones a lo largo de la semana

Acabo de colocar el varistor en paralelo con la alimentacion del programador de la valvula para proteger este y nada de nada, va igual o peor

Creo que el rele de este programador esta frito, cuando le doy a desconectar hace un ruido muy feo como un tembleque de contactos un prrrrrrrrrrr y luego se resetea y ya.

Joder, si que esta costando esto

Mañana probare con el reloj que tengo de reserva y os cuento e intentare darte todo los datos que me pides.

Chao


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 25, 2010)

Me da la sensación que le falta potencia a la fuente del timer; mides la tensión entre la entrada del puente de 4 diodos rectificadores en modo alterna yla subes también, tanto en reposo como en funcionamiento o conmutación.
Hasta mañana, que inglés me espera.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 26, 2010)

Atencion, la cosa puede que no este tan mal.

Acabo de desmontar el programador que comanda la valvula para empezar desmontando el diodo y viendo un poco todo lo que me ha dicho Josefe

TTras desmontar este he decidido probar la salida del programador que queda vacio y sorpresa la mia que jugando con el boton on off del programador todo ha ido bien , no como con el otro que saltaba a la minima.

Asi que he programado todo, luces y valvula y ahora estan funcionando, encendiendose y apagandos uno y otro de forma aleatoria.

Luego digo algo, he puesto 4 programas on of y de momento ya ha arrancado todo


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 26, 2010)

Entonces puede que esté mal el programador o qué, ya que no te entiendo qué has hecho.
Una cosa, mide también los voltios de AC que hay en el enchufe de tu casa y en la válvula, con y sín vatímetro de enchufe.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 26, 2010)

hola, el pc no anda muy bien hoy estoy pasando todos los antivirus..... en fin

He probado dos series de programaciones. Durante media hora he activado y desactivado todo lo que hay conectado en el acuario junto con la valvula.

En el primer intento casi sale bien, pero se reseteo uno en la primera serie y dos en la segunda.


No hay problema. Coloque el segundo varistor que tenia en la entrada de alimentacion del filtro de linea que a su vez alimenta los temporizadores.

Niquelao..... Otra tanda de pruebas , dos series de media hora enciendiendo y apagando todo con los timers junto a la valvula y perfecto.

Ya no cae.

Este ultimo varistor ha estabilizado el  conjunto muy bien.

El programador que fallaba anoche probablemente estaba ya cascadisimo de tanta prueba y tanta gaita.

En fin, no quiero anticipar cosas , probare a lo largo de la semana y si en unos dias todo va bien podremos dar este punto por cerrado.

Ahora ya que estamos puestos en el tema quisiera hacer una modificacion del proyecto, de momento solo el borrador.

Josefe y compañia tomad nota...

Como sabeis el llenado normal va por rebosamiento, esta explicado mas arriba, preo lo resumo, el agua limpia entra por un lado y al subir el nivel , se sale por el rebosadero en la parte superior, este limita el nivel del agua y es una herrmienta util de seguridad.

Ah Josefe, otra de las causas por las que cambio el agua por rebosadero es que a la vez que sale agua por ahi , elimino el aceite que se acumula en la superficie a causa de los desechos y restos de comida, este aceite impide la entrada de la luz en el acuario y es basura antiestetica.


Al grano.

El motivo por el que mate mi todos mis peces fue olvidarme el modo manual 9 horas conectado, esto provoco la muerte de todos.

Cuando aspiro el fondo del acuario sale aprox 1/3 del volumen , unos 120litros o 150, a veces mas otra menos, segun la intensidad de la limpieza. En ese momento le doy al llenado manual (sin timer) y cuando veo que ya rebosa, lo apago.

Pero como he dicho antes ante un descuido prolongado esto puede ser la muerte total

Josefe desperto la curiosidad en mi con el tema de los presostatos... y la idea es ingeniar algo bueno , eficaz y barato para estos casos puntales.


Lo que quiero es :

Acabad la limpieza, pulsar un pulsador y que el acuario se llene hasta el nivel maximo

He pensado:

1º  proyecto:
Un temporizador de conexion regulandolo de tal forma que calcule cuanto tiempo tarda en llenarse aprox1/3 del volumen.

Inconveneintes: Muchas veces gastare mas agua de la requerida y no es plan, otras puede que me quede corto.


2ºproyecto
 Hacer algo con un presostato de nivel que pare las electrovalvulas cuando el agua llegue al maximo . He replanteado la idea de los presostado y puede que tuviera sitio donde meterlos

Pero esta segunda idea necesita de vuestra colaboracion pues estoy mas verde que verde

Bueno nos vemos chatos


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 26, 2010)

Me declino a presostato, ya que nunca debes temporizar sobre un caudal o intensidad de corriente para obtener un volumen o carga respectivamente si ese caudal es discontínuo. Necesito datos: Altura del nivel de agua del tanque desde el fondo al rebose y altura del fondo del tanque al suelo, además de saber qué sales disuelves en el agua.
Por cierto, qué herrero te ha diseñado el mueble del tanque, porque si 1/3*x=120; x=360 L=360 Kg, casi 4000 N de peso sobre tu salón (unos 400 Kg), que no es poco.
También necesito una foto completamente paralela (y en la máxima resolción) de las llaves, que sea sin perspectiva.

Volviendo al timer, lo has probado con el que estaba libre y va, o sea que timer cascado...


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 26, 2010)

hola lo del presostato es bueno pero cuando superamos los 50 litros de agua el presostato comun de lavarropas pierde mucha presicion, eso es lo unico malo que tienes los presostatos para mucho volumen, normalmente para medir muchas cantidaddes de liquidos se utilizan control de nivel con boyas - control de nivel con electrodos - o sensores de ultrasonido, pero esto de los de ultra sonido son caros y dificil de hacer si son caseros. 
aunque si tu volumen es de hasta 200 litros, puedes poner, te lo explico bulgarmente, como un caño al lado de tu acuario que este conectado por abajo  y por arriba para que sea como un control de nivel, y en ese tubo o caño le puedes poner el presostato de lavarropas, porque poner un tubo al costado paralelo al tanque es como hacer una reduccion proporcional de los bolumenes, si ya vas a superar los 200 litros tendras que utilizar otro metodo.

y como dice el amigo josefe, olvidate del tema del timer, porque mas que te va a hacer renegar.

en estos tipos de sistemas solamente se utiliza un timer si es que queremos agregarle seguridad al sistema,  por ejemplo:   tu sistema trabaja con un presostato pero si en algun momento falla el presostato, el timer cada ves que pongas a llenar tendra un tiempo maximo, pero nunca tiene que cortar antes del presostato, solo si este falla y sigue cargando se acciona el timer pero solo por seguridad si es que quieres ponerlo. sino con el presostato solo andaras bien.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 27, 2010)

RAPIDAMENTE que me voy al gym luego vulveo a las 9





Decirme que os parece, es asi como iria el circuito?


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 27, 2010)

Vale, voy a mirar los presostatos en cuetión y lo comento


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 27, 2010)

hola che me parece que tu circuito si es que pones un timer de seguridad para el presostato deberia ser de la siguiente manera,    mira no puedo insertar una imagen asi que te la explico.

tienes la linea de 220 voltios. luego pones una llave de dos polos y en uno de las salidas pones en serie el contacto nc del timer y en seria a este el contacto nc del presostato, y la salida de este a la electrovalvula, 

por el otro polo de la llave lo pones directamente a la electrovalvula.

de esta manera tu sistema tendra una llave de seleccion manual automatico, si lo pones en manual prendera directamente la electrovalvula.

y si la pones en automatico entonces como el tanque esta acio prendera la electrovalvula y cuando corte el presostato se va a apagar o si se rompe el presostato y queda prendido el timer llegara a un tiempo maximo y apagara la electrovalvula. 
si me dices como insertar una imagen la pongo jeje...

bye


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 27, 2010)

Te aconsejo a partir de lo de jorge andrada, pon un conmutador sencillo con  parada en el centro, pero omite el timer de seguridad, pero mejor pon un presostato de dos niveles, uno que corte antes del rebose y otro que corte después, por si acaso. Con el conmutador sustituye el interruptor de manual de la válvula y pon este en su lugar, así seleccionas o carga manual o carga por presostato, aparte de carga por timer, luego pones el segundo coil antes de la válvula para carga por timer, por presostato o manual, e incluso diseñar un sistema para que salte en cuanto llega al nivel 2 la bomba y baje hasta nivel 1, si quieres. Ahora subo esquema. 
Para calcular presiones necesito las alturas que mencioné y la foto de las tuberías de sifonado y bomba, para calcular la conexión.

Josefe17


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 27, 2010)

HOla acabo de llegar ahora no puedo hacer fotos por que los usb de ste pc estan mal hago un croquis? dime lo datos que necesitas

Ah otra cosa deciros que voy a modificar la posicion de las electrovalvulas, me di cuenta el otro dia que si revienta un prefiltro durante la entrada de agua se vaciaria todo el acuario, ya que estos prefiltros estan a un nivel mas bajo. No se vaciaria todo exactamente pero mas o menos la mitad que pueden ser unos 225l

Asi que voy a colocarlas una antes de los prefiltros, para que estos no aguanten presion de la red de agua y otra despues de los prefiltros para que en caso de romperse, la electrovalvula impida el retorno.......


Aunque ahora estoy pensando que estas vavvulas no funcionan sin presion y la presion del retorno del agua del acuario debe ser muy poca no?


Joooooooooder , cada dia me meto en un charco.

Podria colocar una simple valvula anti retorno ahora que caigo.



Bueno, ni caso, esto ya lo ire viendo, pasame los datos que necesitas que te voy haciendo un croquis


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dame la altura fondo del tanque-suelo y la altura fondo del tanque-rebose y las sales que disuelves en ella (por la densidad).
Definitivamente antirretorno.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 27, 2010)

no disuelvo sales

El herrero me dijo que esa mesa aguantaba un camion, y bueno el suelo de casa aguantara, porque vivo en un bajo asi que....

Algun dato mas..?


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 27, 2010)

Descarto lo del 2º nivel, ya que no hay espacio para ello, pero te aconsejaría que lo hubiese. Primer dato: presión del agua a nivel del tanque: 0,51 m *9,8 m/s^2 * 1005 kg/m^3=0,0502299 bar; a nivel del suelo 0,1221276 bar. Ahora con la presión de corte del presostato has de hallar la altura de agua necesaria para ello, con lo que sacarás la altura de agua que debes crear para ello. Además necesitarás sifonar una cantidad de aire para que transmita la presión.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 27, 2010)

No entiendo nada macho, como funcionan los presostatos yo pensaba que era una especie de interruptor dentro del aguo tipo a lo de este video


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 27, 2010)

Actúan por la presión de la columna de agua: Presión (10^5 Bar)=Altura (m)*Densidad (kg/1000 L)*Gravedad (9,8 m/s^2), lo que mueve un contacto. Un sensor de nivel flotante es una lata y un incordio, ya que hay que taladrar los laterales; por cierto, ¿tienes desagüe en el fundo del tanque?
El esquemita:

Si eso te gusta más y lo encuentras vamos con ello.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 27, 2010)

no no tengo desagüe en el fondo, no me atrevi, por el tema de la presion del agua

Bueno si el sensor mecanico me va a dar problemas..... pues el presostato.

Como sigue la historia...

Ahi, te pille a medio escribir

el presostato da salida a que? a algun controlador , a rele directamente...



Josefe17 dijo:


> Descarto lo del 2º nivel, ya que no hay espacio para ello, pero te aconsejaría que lo hubiese. Primer dato: presión del agua a nivel del tanque: 0,51 m *9,8 m/s^2 * 1005 kg/m^3=0,502299 bar; a nivel del suelo 0,1221276 bar. Ahora con la presión de corte del presostato has de hallar la altura de agua necesaria para ello, con lo que sacarás la altura de agua que debes crear para ello. Además necesitarás sifonar una cantidad de aire para que transmita la presión.



Mira josefe, no tengo ni idea de como hallar  esa presion, otra cosa, el presostato donde se coloca arriba o abajo

Y explicame lo de sifonar aire que eso si que me ha dejao loco

-----------------------------------------------

Bueno, mañana sequimos con el tema uqe me levanto en 4 horas y estoy frito.


Ah, como apunte, la valvula va de miedo y todo sigue perfecto, la cosa pinta bien.


Hasta mañana


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 27, 2010)

Explícame lo del desagüe del fóndo y la presión. Realmente, si encuentras un sensor de nivel como el del vídeo, no habría problema. Es que los que conozco son laterales flotantes y les darían la lata a tus peces, además del espacio, pero investiga un poco y me dices. La salida sería directa o a relé según sus características, pero no hay problema. Si es de lavadora, directo a 220 de la válvula.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 28, 2010)

He encontrado esto, pero no vienen precios.

http://www.viyilant.com.ar/unidad1.htm

http://www.viyilant.com.ar/esquemas/e_tstm.htm


----------



## jorge andrada (Oct 28, 2010)

esta muy bueno lo de los presostato, pero me parece que se va a hacer todo un lio por ponerlo, creo que lo mas practico es que utilice ya sea un sensor de nivel, o que utilize un sensor inductivo con una bollita blotante guiada que tenga metal y la detecte el sensor, o puede ser un sensor optico y una bollita guiada. y no descartes la posibilidad de utilizar electrodos, aqui uso electrodos en tanques de 15000 litros, y funcionan perfecto, si quieres hacer eso luego te puedo pasar un simple circuito que lee tu nivel y te lo transforma en una señal digital a 5 voltios que le puedes poner un rele si quiers o puedes darle mas voltage y lepones un rele, aqui ese sistema esta autorizados por normas alimenticias, de ultima pruebas lo mio auqne  puedes ver con los sensores y una bollita guiada.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 28, 2010)

Creo que me voy a tirar al sensor de nivel tipico, necesito una cosa sencilla y sin mas aparatos que tengo el acuario que parece un carro de feria


Bueno, la electrovalvula sigue bien, asi que si en unos dias todo va bien podremos cerrar este post


....No sin antees subir un video de todo funcionando.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ahora que lo pienso, ya entiendo por qué no usas la bomba de desagüe, ¡no tienes desagüe! No entiendo cómo te puede asustar la presión sobre el cristal lo que te hace deshecharla, si es muy baja. Respecto a lo del sensor, si te es más facil o eso crees, adelante. Hay unos flotantes con forma de barra horizontal que mediante un imán permanente mueven el contacto reed. No se la potencia ni la tensión que aguanten.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 28, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso, ya entiendo por qué no usas la bomba de desagüe, ¡no tienes desagüe! No entiendo cómo te puede asustar la presión sobre el cristal lo que te hace deshecharla, si es muy baja. Respecto a lo del sensor, si te es más facil o eso crees, adelante. Hay unos flotantes con forma de barra horizontal que mediante un imán permanente mueven el contacto reed. No se la potencia ni la tensión que aguanten.



hola josefe, como que no tengo desagüe...





No entiendo que quieres decir con eso de que no tengo desagüe


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 28, 2010)

En el tanque:


			
				Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> Actúan por la presión de la columna de agua: Presión (10^5 Bar)=Altura (m)*Densidad (kg/1000 L)*Gravedad (9,8 m/s^2), lo que mueve un contacto. Un sensor de nivel flotante es una lata y un incordio, ya que hay que taladrar los laterales; por cierto, ¿tienes desagüe en el fundo del tanque?
> El esquemita:
> 
> Si eso te gusta más y lo encuentras vamos con ello.





			
				cartucho01x dijo:
			
		

> no no tengo desagüe en el fondo, no me atrevi, por el tema de la presion del agua





			
				Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora que lo pienso, ya entiendo por qué no usas la bomba de desagüe, ¡no tienes desagüe! No entiendo cómo te puede asustar la presión sobre el cristal lo que te hace deshecharla, si es muy baja. Respecto a lo del sensor, si te es más facil o eso crees, adelante. Hay unos flotantes con forma de barra horizontal que mediante un imán permanente mueven el contacto reed. No se la potencia ni la tensión que aguanten.



Josefe17


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 28, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vale  ya lo entendi, es que llevo despierto desde las 5 y no doy pa mas


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 28, 2010)

No se si es indiscreto, pero ¿a qué te dedicas? Yo hago 1 de bachillerato.





			
				caretucho01x dijo:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vale ya lo entendi, es que llevo despierto desde las 5 y no doy pa mas


Pues ya somos 2 que hoy vamos a dormir 6 horas, yo madrugo a las 7


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 28, 2010)

Soy administrativo , ya hice el bachillerato hace casi 20 años


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 28, 2010)

A las 5 de la mañana, cosas raras, lo bueno es que comes prontito. Oye, que divagamos, me puedes subir el link de todas las fotos que has subido al hosting para observarlas todas y ver que se puede.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 28, 2010)

Esque estoy a turno rotativo, una de tarde y otra de mañana


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 28, 2010)

Te repito lo del enlace, que me puede interesar y no divaguemos más.


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 28, 2010)

Ya me he perdido....... tu si que divagas que pasa con el enlace que enlace me hablas


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 28, 2010)

Lee el_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/386194/ _y lo vés, ya que lo edité... (#85)


----------



## cartucho01x (Oct 28, 2010)

no arranca el link
:enfadado:

Ahi va el hosting

http://www.hiboox.es/go/espacio-miembro/profil/moncompte.php


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 28, 2010)

No veo nada...
Eso sí, ante tanto aparato, te aconsejaría pusieses un diferencial autorrearmable. Son caros, pero te libras  de problemas con los picos de tensión y apagones que la puedan liar, sobre todo si viajas.


----------

